# Jazmin



## elaichri (Mar 9, 2010)

I think Jazmin may have a complex, she was in a cage with two females but she was being picked so i had to rehome them with a friend , she remained hand tame while i had the other two but since being on her own she is nasty she used to come and sit on my shoulder but not anymore 
also spike was right when he said he thought Jazmin was male 
name change now Jasper


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

How old is Jasper? Because a lot of males will go through a teenage stage where they'll get really nasty and that may be what Jasper is experiencing right now. It's the hormones and he should grow out of it and become all sweet again soon!


----------



## elaichri (Mar 9, 2010)

roxy culver said:


> How old is Jasper? Because a lot of males will go through a teenage stage where they'll get really nasty and that may be what Jasper is experiencing right now. It's the hormones and he should grow out of it and become all sweet again soon!




Jasper is nine months old


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

Yep, teenage hormones


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i totally understand your pain and frustration!! tsuka's going through it too...


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

Wow, I think my birds going through puberty is much worse than my children going through it. Much more moody. And at least my children don't have a tantrum and bite me


----------



## Mika (Sep 8, 2008)

beautiful bird 
He will get better with age. My Jackie (male) went through a bad period during the teenage stage but got over it for the most part. He still would get hormonal, nippy and grumpy at times but has been a nice bird for the most part. Now that he is 17 he is much calmer and does not get as hormonal as he did when he was younger but still has his moments


----------

